# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Çmim nderkombetar per Kishen e Shen Gjergjit

## ilia spiro

Fondacioni Pan Europian i ka dhënë çmimin e restaurimit më të mirë Kishes shqiptare të Shën Gjergjit, në afërsi të Korçës. Kjo është hera e parë që Shqipëria merr pjesë dhe fiton çmim në një konkurs europian të përmasave të mëdha.
Kisha e Shën Gjergjit në fshatin Shipckë të Korçës, e cila fitoi çmimin për konservimin më të mirë nga “Europa Nostra”
Kisha e shenjtorit luftarak Shën Gjergj nuk është më e panjohur. Organizata Europa Nostra, një organizatë ombrellë për mbi 250 shoqata joqeveritare, 150 shoqatave të asociuara si dhe 1500 individëve në më shumë se 50 vende, ka shpallur mes 12 çmimeve të saj vjetore për vitin 2011, si një nga restaurimet më të mira në Europë, projektin për restaurimin dhe rehabilitimin e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit në Shipckë të Korçës, në kategorinë “konservim”. Shqipëria është përfaqësuar si një shtet jo anëtar i Bashkimit Europian dhe ka fituar çmim për një nga restaurimet më të mira në Europë. Qëllimi i këtij projekti ishte restaurimi i kishës në fshatin Shipckë të Korçës. Bëhet fjalë për një ndërtesë të gjysmës së shekullit XVII, e cila ishte në rrezik shkatërrimi. Projekti i restaurimit nisi në vitin 2004 nga një grup ekspertësh nën drejtimin e Fondacionit “Egnatia Epirus”. Projekti parashikonte rikonstruksionin e pjesës më të madhe të ndërtesës së kishës ose naosit, hyrjen ose narteksin, çatinë dhe kullën e këmbanës, si dhe konsolidimin e kolonave, pastrimin e pikturave murale dhe restaurimin e orendive. Ky projekt është pjesë e një iniciative të këtij fondacioni për mbështetjen, mbrojtjen dhe promovimin e trashëgimisë kulturore të rajonit. Ky program ka çuar në një rritje të ndjeshme të turizmit kulturor. Çmimet “European Union Prize for Cultural Heritage/Europa Nostra Awards” kanë filluar të jepen prej vitit 2002 në bashkëpunim mes Komisionit Europian dhe Europa Nostra dhe konsiderohen si “Oscar”-ët e fushës së Trashëgimisë Kulturore Europiane. Kjo është një ngjarje e madhe jo vetëm për drejtuesit e projektit dhe skuadrën e zbatimit, por për të gjithë kolegët, studiuesit dhe punonjësit e fushës se trashëgimisë në Shqipëri.

----------


## Sofi _

Urime!

Nese keni mundesi a mund te sillni disa foto te pas-rinovimit?

----------


## gjirfabe

> Urime!
> 
> Nese keni mundesi a mund te sillni disa foto te pas-rinovimit?



Nje Foto te saj e ke tek:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...84#post3065084

----------


## Sofi _

> [FONT="Book Antiqua"][SIZE="3"][COLOR="Blue"]Nje Foto te saj e ke tek:


Faleminderit :)

----------

